# site expectations and requirements



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi All 
when you go to a site in Southern Europe or some where warm, summer or winter, what makes it good or bad for you, what do you like and dislike and what is missing or is there to much stuff going on ! 
who preffers a site that has nothing but peace and quite other than EHU, toilet shower block and waste removal

Carol


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We don't often use sites but when we do small and quiet suits us and cheap!

Not fussed about facilities but a pool, river or lake is nice.

We found one in the dordogne a couple of summers back that was hidden away and we were there at the end of september. Pool and a lake and a whole section of the sites to ourselves. Only about half a dozen couples there and 11 euros

We once made the mistake of staying on a yelloh village site at agde on the French med coast it was awful. Noisy cars flying about (some kind of rally) scruffy pitches, packed pool which I was kicked out of for wesring shorts and mozzies. Everywhere. Oh yeah and they didn't have a motorhome. Service point!


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

missbusybusy said:


> who preffers a site that has nothing but peace and quite other than EHU, toilet shower block and waste removal
> 
> Carol


Me - that's exactly it.

sitting looking at the snow falling on the van. Looks like the weekend jaunt is off. Husband has not given up yet though. :roll:

Better pack supplies for a few days rather than an overnight.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We do too. Sitting on just such a site in Portugal. Superb views, no shade so open to the winter sun, and just 3 vans here including ours.

JohnW


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Quiet site, good showers and MH service area, and decent washing machine (we've stayed on some sites where they charge €5-6 for a half hour wash in cold water - total rip off!).

Metered electricity, free wifi.

As we prefer inland France, Spain, and Portugal, we also want a swimming pool or immediate access to a river or lake for swimming, if we are staying for more than one night. Too many campsites close their pools some time in September, even if the temperature is still 40C+.

We don't want bingo, loud music and barking dogs.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

missbusybusy said:


> Hi All
> when you go to a site in Southern Europe or some where warm, summer or winter, what makes it good or bad for you, what do you like and dislike and what is missing or is there to much stuff going on !
> who preffers a site that has nothing but peace and quite other than EHU, toilet shower block and waste removal
> 
> Carol


I refer the Right Honourable Member to previous answers 'in another place'.


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies



> I refer the Right Honourable Member to previous answers 'in another place'.


 :lol: They do not like it when you disagree with the "clicky" group


----------

